

Ask HN: Low priced commodity hardware - ryszard99

I'm building a consumer routing type device and need some low priced hardware that can run linux.  The hardware needs to be able to support 802.11g/n and have at least one ethernet port (three preferable).<p>I've built a prototype using the board from pcengines.ch (which is a great bit of kit), however to make this thing commercially viable, i need a board that comes in at about 1/2 the price, say around USD$50 or there abouts.<p>Does anyone have any ideas/experience in this area they can share?
======
wmf
Have you seen <http://ubnt.com/airrouter> <http://ubnt.com/routerstation>
<http://ubnt.com/powerapn> ? You can replace the firmware with your own.

~~~
ryszard99
i've not actually, i'll check it out, thx!

